# Where to set carb for first time?



## oldiron (Mar 14, 2004)

Well I finally got the old generator running albeit not very well.
It's an old tecumseh 7 horse with an Onan Genset 3.0 Kw.
Question is Where do I set the carb adjustments? I need to know where to set the high speed screw that's on the bottom of the fuel bowl and the other screw that's on the side of the carb. Is it 2 1/2 turns out or something similiar? It'll run but pulses wildly and loads up badly when under any load at all and almost dies and blows black smoke.
Any help would be appreciated greatly.

Greg


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

oldiron
The screw on the bottom of the float bowl is the high speed and the preset position is 1 1/4 turns out, the one on the side is the lo speed and its preset position is 1 turn out.
To set the high speed, get the machine up to running temp (usually 1 or 2 minutes) and at full throttle then turn the high speed screw in until the motor starts to run rough,now remember this poition. Now turn it out until the motor starts to run rough again. Now turn the screw back about halfway from where the motor started to run rough the first time. This is very close to where you want to be. Further adjustments can be made by seeing if the motor needs more fuel when under load. If so then richen (turn counter clockwise) 1/4 turn at a time or so. Or if it is too rich then turn the other way the same as above.
The Lo speed screw is adjusted the same way except at idle.

Hope this helps.

snoman


----------



## oldiron (Mar 14, 2004)

That's exactly what I needed to know, Thanks snoman.
Greg


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

greg
You're welcome and glad to have been of assistance.

snoman


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## garywright (Jul 14, 2011)

My Briggs 5hp will start but wont stay running,does anyone know how the carb is suppost to be set.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

garywright said:


> My Briggs 5hp will start but wont stay running,does anyone know how the carb is suppost to be set.


I posted a suggestion in your other thread about this.


----------

